# Ermine



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

Jeeze, now you're starting to zero in on my old stomping grounds. Never trapped out there, but shot a couple of does during the late season rifle hunt out on Bloom Road. Imagine ermine and fox would be plentiful out there. That is an area that I have dreamed of trapping should I ever move back to Alpena (probably will never happen), but I have even visualized where I would make sets for fox, **** and mink. My dad still hunts deer out there, but he has never trapped. There are some swampy areas out there that I would think would hold ermine pretty well. I caught one two days ago that was a really good white color, but everything changes slower up here... well, except spring to winter.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

My friends property is all swamp with ridges running through it. Did you use to be by Darvs gun shop?


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

I know where Darv's is... my Dad is or at least was his UPS driver for a long time. I think they just recently changed his route though. We hunted Chuck Allison's mostly and his sister's place once in a while. I remember launching rockets in the orchard by her place as a kid. I might know your friend... at least my Dad does. VanWormers (sp) live out there (went to school with Kyle), and Jason Dagner used to live out there (lifeguarded with him). I still try to make it out Bloom when I get home about once a year. Beautiful area. I think Doc Woolman has his horses out at Bloom too. Cool. Good luck.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

My friend might not know them (we're only 18 n 19) but his uncle or parents might. They've owned the property for like 15 - 20 years. Their place isnt actually on bloom though just REAL close. Maybe next season ya could come back to your stompin grounds and teach some kids how to actually trap?(somethin besides opossums:lol: )


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

That would be fun. I am still learning the game myself and have the lucky chance not to live in an area with oppossums. That is the only animal my father ever swerved for while driving when I was a kid. My Dad still lives down there, doesn't trap, but he knows the area pretty well. There are some good areas of run-off around bloom that empty into Huron that could make for some fun mink, ****, and a little beaver. I know that there was a guy trapping beaver back in a flooded timber area when I was younger... I'm only 28 and so that was not all that long ago. Maybe 10-15 years. Some of the old wild orchards would probably be good places to set for fox. There are some good open areas around there for canines.
Good luck,
Jason


----------

